# SpamAssassin Mail Filter,Procmail Mail Filter



## Shooter2k (15. September 2007)

Hallo Tutorials,
ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Und zwar befinden sich gerade 5-6 Mails in der Spamdatei meines Benutzerverzeichnisses.
(/home/bentuzer/spam)


2 von den 6 Mails sind kein Spam. Wo/Wie kann ich Procmail oder SpamAssassin sagen, 
dass die beiden Mails kein Spam sind?


Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß

Henry


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Versuchs mit Kaspersky oder The Bat 

wenn das hilft könnte ich dann eine positive Wertung haben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. September 2007)

Wie genau nutzt Du denn die Mailbox?
Falls Du ueber IMAP darauf zugreifst dann kannst Du den Spam-Ordner einfach abonnieren und dann wie auf die anderen normal zugreifen.
Waere der einfachste Weg.


----------

